# You guys gotta see this!!! ATV loader bucket



## Highpoint (Oct 19, 2000)

www.ceesoilsample.com

I laughed when I saw it but it looks pretty cool


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

I saw that at EXPO in Louisville this year. Pretty wild. 

This is my first time back on Plowsite since last winter. :waving: Kind of a transitional thing, Plowsite/Lawnsite... I'm finishing up with leaves and getting into the snow spirit!  
Since I have my old restored Bush Hog garden tractor (48" homemade Vplow with rubber edge, sweet plow) put into pulling duty now (competition garden tractor pulls) I won't be using it so I might have to put this plow on my Wheel Horse instead. Will probably add wings to it because last year the 48" still had plenty of push in it. Or I may take all the pulling stuff off of the Bush Hog and put the plow on it. But I hate doing that and adding wear to the engine, which is less power down the road. Well maybe just for one more winter   
Eric


----------



## Haden61 (Oct 16, 2001)

*loader bucket?????*

The joke must be on you, the ATV is used to get soil samples. Maybe I missed your point, I miss any idea where it had any part of being a loader bucket. Hey I could be wrong. Haden61


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

dude did you even look at the web site or are you a dumb dumb?
theres a front loader on there man moving rocks around.you just looked at the front page i take it cause they don`t show it there.
but thats okay i`ll let you slide this one time.


----------



## Highpoint (Oct 19, 2000)

*Look closely*

Right side of web site, click on "The Ground Hog"


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Haden, click on the picture of the ATV.

The way that guy rammed the pile of dirt, I'm not so sure an ATV would hold up to the loader. I wonder if they're manufacturer approved?


----------



## Haden61 (Oct 16, 2001)

*loader bucket*

My bad, I see said the blind man. I did just look at the link, your are right to say, how many yard is that bucket?


----------



## bgrover (Jan 29, 2002)

I loved the "300 lbs. lift capacity"! LOL


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

that must do wonders for the fourwheeler components...and I thought putting a plow on the quad would induce more wear. haha


----------



## sirsweatsalot (Nov 25, 2002)

hello this is my first time posting here im a LS regular, but....
the concord company is only like 20 miles from my house. they make all sorts of cool stuff. i did see the atv loader last time i drove by there. pretty sweet i imagine that all sorts of people would like to have one.


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

I would love to have that for our company! We have 250 to 300 yards of mulch delivered to our shop yearly and some homes take over 40yards and our condos take up to 80yrd! With the skidsteer and this machine on our sportman 500's we could reduce our work load 50% per job, the loader would pay for itself the first year! Thanks for the web site, we are going to contact them to see if theres a discount on purchasing multiple units. We have plowed sidewalks for years with NO damage. We even were gonna demo the snowblower unit for them.


----------

